# thyroid removed 2/2017 - better or not



## runninginthewind (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello,

I had my thyroid removed in February of this year. All went well with the surgery. Still trying to find the right dosage for me due to levels fluctuating. My question is I had to stop running when my thyroid went south. I started back running (taking it slowly) but I am having difficulty taking a deep breath while I am running. I am not sure that this is thyroid or the lack of one related but I didn't have this issue before. I am due to go back to the doctor next month. I thought I had read somewhere on this board it could take up to a year for you or your body to get back to normal. Anybody have any thoughts on this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you hypo?

I stopped running, too, for a bit and struggled to get back into it. If you are hypo, sometimes your muscles don't work as efficiently as they do/did when you are normal/stable. So it becomes more difficult to take a deep breath.

It does get better when you levels stabilize.

Please share your labs when you get them.


----------



## runninginthewind (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you for your response. I will share my levels when I get my next blood work done. I was hypo stable for years on medication. For the last two years my levels went into the hyper range even with reduced medication. Finally I was diagnosed with Graves hence the removal of the thyroid.

I hope soon my body will get back to normal.


----------



## runninginthewind (Jun 5, 2016)

Okay here are my labs as promised. My endocrinologist has turned me over to my pcp at this point to follow my thyroid since surgery.

*Newest from last week with my PCP *

TSH - range- .027-4.20 results -* 8.42*

T4 free - range - .09-1.8 results -* 1.6*

*Last results from the endocrinologist *

TSH - range- .027-4.20 results - .*36*

T4 free - range - .09-1.8 results - *1.8*

*I told my pcp that I wasn't feeling right and felt that my levels would be to high - I am also loosing my hair. By my last results the pcp stated she didn't want to make in changes to my medication. I am currently on 100 mg of Levothyroxene. - I think I am getting too much medication and on my own am taking every other day. *

*Does anyone have any thoughts? Help?*

*Kim *


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes you need to lower you Levi a bit. It would be great to get a free t3 test. I bet you'll need to add in cytomel.


----------



## runninginthewind (Jun 5, 2016)

Oh and my blood pressure is staying elevated even on medication. I will ask about the T3 test.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Definitely push for a Free T3 test, it will help tell the whole picture. And is your first TSH result correct? That's a crazy big jump.


----------

